# Weaned too soon?



## Blue Sky (Mar 15, 2021)

Can I reintroduce the bottle to my bottle lamb after weaning? I think I jumped the gun with feed.


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 15, 2021)

If anything like my bottle lambs, it’ll be thrilled to have a bottle again lol


----------



## Alaskan (Mar 15, 2021)

You can also pour milk over feed...  it doesn't have to be in a bottle...  (once they are old enough)


----------



## Baymule (Mar 16, 2021)

I have 2 bottle lambs, they are down to 2 bottles a day. They are 6 weeks old. I'll probably keep them on the bottle until they are 9-10weeks old. 

How old is your lamb?


----------



## Blue Sky (Mar 17, 2021)

10 and 12 weeks. 4 lambs total. The 2 I’m concerned about do more begging. They are twins so they’re small. Mom was also very old. I didn’t think she was pregnant til the last couple of weeks. Poor old ewe I did my best for her but couldn’t save her. Anyhow I wanted to check since they had such a bumpy start. Didn’t want digestive issues.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

Are you offering feed and water also? After the record breaking snow, ice and -6F temperatures and storms we had here, I transitioned mine to the barn. They still get their bottles twice a day, but are grazing, eating hay and feed.

Sorry your old ewe didn’t make it. In her passing she left you her precious babies. Got pictures?? LOL


----------



## Blue Sky (Mar 18, 2021)

They have feed, water, hay and the grass is coming on. I overnighted them in the barn last night so of course it stormed. Actually I knew about the weather but it rolled in 2 hours earlier than predicted so I was out a 4a checking on them and dodging bolts of lightning. They were fine but I needed the special coffee and a pep talk.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

You sound like a good shepherd! Hard to let go of the little cuties and move them to the barn. We diapered up ours and let them run around the house, they were so much fun. They also peed out twice the volume of what they took in, gheesh, WHERE does it all come from?? LOL They had a dog crate with XXL puppy pads that needed changing a lot. They both are doing great in the barn, but are definately my babies.


----------



## Blue Sky (Mar 19, 2021)




----------

